# DMX Dimmable LED lighting



## cyre (Apr 24, 2014)

So I'm trying to phase out my old halogen puck cabinet lighting for an LED equivalent. I need something that is fully dimmable by DMX. My lights get plugged into leprecon dimmer packs into my system. I don't know if this quite exists yet. I can't really do something like Hue setups, or something controlled by smartphone or computer. It's all manual.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I believe there are units like this available. You may try superbrightleds.com or northernsoundandlight.com


----------



## cyre (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks for that... I'm really looking for small cabinet light size fixtures, though.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Apparently these are dimmable bulbs, may need to try them. Basically all the Leprechaun dimmer pack does is reduce the voltage to the light fixture, same as a home wall dimmer switch, so if you can find an LED bulb that is labeled "dimmable" it ought to work.


----------

